# 오빠, 못 본 사이에... 더 guapo 됬네



## Matasanos Madrileño

Hi everyone, could anyone help me with the translation of this sentence? I think they are some loving words to a brother or a couple?? Thanks in advance

오...오~~~ 오빠~ 못 본 사이에... 더 guapo 됬네


----------



## jungmin

I can't understand what the "guapo" is
But it means 
H. . . .ey hey. since we last met, you seem to be getting "guapo"er


----------



## Naster

한국어로 "guapo" 가 멋있어다예요. 스페인어에예. It means handsome. It's spanish.


----------



## Matasanos Madrileño

Does 오빠 mean "brother"??  In which sens?? A "brother" like in christian faith?

Furthermore, does "meet" implies to date someone or is just as if I encounter somebody or to hang out with a friend...
Thank you in advance


----------



## Kross

Matasanos Madrileño said:


> Does 오빠 mean "brother"?? In which sens?? A "brother" like in christian faith?


 No, 오빠 doesn't have a religious background, unless it is precedeed by 교회 (church) like 교회 오빠. Just as you would call your mother 'mom' in a friendly and casual way, girls tend to use the address name for older males who are close to them.




Matasanos Madrileño said:


> Furthermore, does "meet" implies to date someone or is just as if I encounter somebody or to hang out with a friend...
> Thank you in advance


 The verb is usually used in the second way.


----------



## malgeul91

Matasanos Madrileño said:


> Furthermore, does "meet" implies to date someone or is just as if I encounter somebody or to hang out with a friend...
> Thank you in advance



못 본 사이에 rather means "since I last saw you", because 본 is the adjective form of 보다(see).


----------



## lillian yi

we use '형제님(brother) or 자매님(sister)' in christian faith. 
and i think when we talk about '교회 오빠', we don't use brother....


----------



## gahando

Matasanos Madrileño said:


> Hi everyone, could anyone help me with the translation of this sentence? I think they are some loving words to a brother or a couple?? Thanks in advance
> 
> 오...오~~~ 오빠~ 못 본 사이에... 더 guapo 됬네


De la manera mas autentica que podria traducir lo que dijo es.. "_Paaaaapiii~ Desde el tiempo que no te he podido ver ... estas mas guapo_​"


----------



## Matasanos Madrileño

Can you guess from what it's written if they are a couple or not?? I know 오빠 doesn't imply they are a couple, it' just a friendly expression to refer to a closer older friend isn't it?? ALso she writes at the end of the sentence this...ㅋㅋㅋㅎㅎㅎㅎㅋㅋㅋㅋㅎㅎㅎㅎ (in case it can add some nuance)


----------



## Rance

ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ is just some laughter like kakaka hahahaha.
Sounds like just a friendly expression..


----------

